# Bsnl 3g & bsnl wired broadband



## curioustechy (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all 
I've been using BSNL broadband (UL750 plan) on my laptop - i'm using ADSL2 wireless modem - i'm accessing net on my laptop using wireless method.(no lan cable from modem to laptop).... Now i purchased BSNL3G data card(usb modem)... is it possible to harness the potential of both internet connection at a time on my laptop... somebody told i've to bridge connection & somebody else told its not possible...plz help


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

You want to use both the connections "simultaneously"? Not possible.

You'll have to disable one to use the other, from what I think.


----------



## ayushman9 (Nov 14, 2010)

It is common sense also .Because not only windows even the application like internet explorer or firefox has to make a descision whether to use this net connection or other . Changing from one to another means cutting the connection & relogging as even IP address (dynamic) will undergo a change .But of course both can be simultenously connected ,but one of them will not be used but kept as a backup .I think the preference will be given by windows to ADSL rather than the modem .


----------



## curioustechy (Nov 14, 2010)

Then what do u mean by merging or bridging 2 connections

or can i use 2 connections at a time in 2 os- the second one running on a virtual machine?


----------



## curioustechy (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody plz help


----------



## Goten (Nov 16, 2010)

It is very much possible but highly geek, Off the charts knowledge. Tutorials are there. I tried doing it but its very very hard. Very hard.

Comprendo.........Not easily accomplishable

Peace~~~!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 17, 2010)

its possible if you manage to make a virtual proxy server with both the internet connections and using that proxy.


----------



## curioustechy (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh... then better to forget my plan..as i'm not geeky.... anyhow thank you sirs


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey just going offtopic :
Whats the plan of your BSNL 3G Data Card?Yesterday I went to the BSNL office at my place to inquire about BSNL EVDO(especially about the location of towers,download speed n if any trial period is there or not).The guy kept on discouraging me to go for EVDO,in fact he was repeatedly asking me to go for BSNL 3G Data Card.He told me that for 274 bucks per month I can have unlimited download access.I was stunned!!Is it true?
Oh and 1 more thing : what speeds do you get while using the 3G Data Card(USB)?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

hey ssb1551, check this thread out (you have a post in this thread BTW)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/isp-discussions/133786-bsnl-3g.html
These people are going for 3G Data Card...I think it is worth buying it if you have proper 3G coverage.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^I saw the thread but I still have huge doubts.Mostly the talk is about 3G sim in that thread but I don't even have a 3G enabled phone.I wanna use it on my PC 'cause the local cable BB I got is giving me crappy speeds.So far what I've figured out after talking to the BSNL guy at my place is - I'm gonna get a USB pen-drive sorta thing which I gotta plug it to my PC.Now my main doubts are : i> what will be the speeds like? ii> How will I know the signal strength on my PC(you can see the signal strength on mobile)? iii> is there any catch to the 274 bucks per month unlimited download plan?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

One of my relatives gets around 150KBps download speed when in full 3G coverage. BSNL bundles a software along with the device. You will get to know the signal strength you are getting.

Catch..I do not know but one point of suspicion is that they do not have similar plans for mobile users. I mean who uses 3G sim. I am on 99/mo rental postpaid plan and then I pay 319/mo (promotional tarrif valid upto 20.12.2010 erstwhile 399/mo) for data charges. It gives me only 1GB/mo free download (I do not need more because I have landline broadband too). Unlimited plan for me would set me back by 1359/mo. So these are the facts.


----------

